# hey bros



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

*hey bros...i´m sexpert & new here. I was on another UK forum called Tmuscle UK... what a bunch of dick heads. I hope it´s better here!*


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome!

x


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

yes ...thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sexpert said:


> *hey bros...i´m sexpert & new here. I was on another UK forum called Tmuscle UK... what a bunch of dick heads. I hope it´s better here!*


 Welcome mate

Who is the biggest dickhead over there?


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Who is the biggest dickhead over there?
> 
> no.1 cock is a guy who calls himself "Doink".. then a so called mod called "Dtlv". most boring bastard on there. "Hilly" another scrote Mod. They have like a private thread ..LOL. you get 500 posts then you are in their private jerk circle if you are allowed by Doink & his gang. really childish s**t on there. I have been on a few forums over the years but Tmuscle UK is the worst. *This Doink guy kept going on about my post count saying on any post i wrote you won´t get in our private thread. told him i could not give a f**k about his jerk circle.. anyway i got 500 posts(been a member there for a few years but hardly posted)..saw Doinks picture & laughed. some little punk who spends all his life online. honestly like being in a kindergarten..*  they won´t keep members long if they allow this sort of childish carry on.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

*i see Dtlv is a mod on here too...haha*


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

There is a private thread here as well called the " male animal " where basically everyone just flirts with each other 

dtlv is decent guy . Always provides useful advice

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sexpert said:


> *i see Dtlv is a mod on here too...haha*


 Doink it's a c**t that doesn't lift... 

Dtlv you don't see it much here

Much more fun here mate


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

sexpert said:


> *hey bros...i´m sexpert & new here. I was on another UK forum called Tmuscle UK... what a bunch of dick heads. I hope it´s better here!*


 Welcome. I have an account on TM but havent been on there for ages. In fact im sure last time was just to watch Joe Jeffrey execution :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sexpert said:


> *hey bros...i´m sexpert & new here. I was on another UK forum called Tmuscle UK... what a bunch of dick heads. I hope it´s better here!*


 Welcome aboard mate, what was your your user name on tmuscle ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You should tag people when you talk about them, that way they get the opportunity to respond. @dtlv


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Doink it's a c**t that doesn't lift...
> 
> Dtlv you don't see it much here
> 
> Much more fun here mate


 *yeh...guy really has an attitude problem. I just reeled him in like a fish took the piss. He´s really dumb...LOL. The main admin Guy "simon" seemed fair enough but honestly such a jerk circle on there...* :lol:


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

anna1 said:


> There is a private thread here as well called the " male animal " where basically everyone just flirts with each other
> 
> dtlv is decent guy . Always provides useful advice
> 
> x


 *well i found his long drawn out posts boring.. one of these know it alls. sort of guy that when you have another opinion gets hot around the collar & writes like an essay. sort of guy who when he walks in a room it goes quite & they all walk out. anyway i wanted to ask how do you embed a youtube video to post? also i only want to flirt with chicks... only like the pussy.* :thumb


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Me thinks you are being a bit unfair on dtlv. He posts some really good information, read it, don't read it, your choice. If you think dtlv writes a lot, you wait until you meet our Fadi, who also posts really useful info 

Not many chicks in here, just the odd one dotted around and they get accused of being men :confused1:

Welcome aboard.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Me thinks you are being a bit unfair on dtlv. He posts some really good information, read it, don't read it, your choice. If you think dtlv writes a lot, you wait until you meet our Fadi, who also posts really useful info
> 
> Not many chicks in here, just the odd one dotted around and they get accused of being men :confused1:
> 
> Welcome aboard.


 *well he wrote just bollox on a training thread i wrote on..trying to look good. was an epic fail. no i won´t read his posts..*


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@sexpert you sound like a cunnt

welcome mate x


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> @sexpert you sound like a cunnt
> 
> welcome mate x
> *well a **** is a useful thing....* :thumb


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Don.

You were banned on TM for being the epitome of a troll. Posting stuff like Deadlifts have no place in bodybuilding as gironda didn't do them, being dismissive of everyone's alternative views, name calling and then starting a thread calling everyone phaggots.

You're 52 years old.

Grow up and act like a man not a little maggot.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

RedStar said:


> Don.
> 
> You were banned on TM for being the epitome of a troll. Posting stuff like Deadlifts have no place in bodybuilding as gironda didn't do them, being dismissive of everyone's alternative views, name calling and then starting a thread calling everyone phaggots.
> 
> ...


 *hi "Doink" you´re a fu**ing f**got. Go suck off your gang.*


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sexpert said:


> *hi "Doink" you´re a fu**ing f**got. Go suck off your gang.*


 It's not Doink


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

RedStar said:


> It's not Doink


 *& i´m not 52. *


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

*also while on the subject of Deadlifts no they are not needed by everyone. you people think Deadlifts are some kind of magic back bilder. same as squats are not suited to every bodybuilder. I also said, Barbell rows infact any row is more direct & effective. get it right. I also explained why i think this..all i got was abuse by brain dead morons led by "Doink".. This dtlv guy posted a picture on the thread showing arnold doing tricep kickbacks, writing under it, "for no apparent reason". you write grow up? *


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Who is the biggest dickhead over there?


 That'll be me Fran


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

doink and dltv are good guys.

Don was asked to show his physique as to how much knowledge he had as he came into a DL thread, said they weren't needed for BB, then posted a load of pre-1970 BBers who didn't DL (forgetting to mention that most of the top BBers used DL to build their size and thickness in the modern era). Obviously he refused to show off his non-DL back (almost certainly a Pencil Neck), was shown to basically be a troll and laughed out of town. I was in Orlando so didn't get to join in the fun.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

hahaha, this is fu**ing tragic.

can't believe your opening post here is a bitter whinge about cu**s from another forum pmsl

absolute scrote


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

oh & welcome


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> doink and dltv are good guys.
> 
> Don was asked to show his physique as to how much knowledge he had as he came into a DL thread, said they weren't needed for BB, then posted a load of pre-1970 BBers who didn't DL (forgetting to mention that most of the top BBers used DL to build their size and thickness in the modern era). Obviously he refused to show off his non-DL back (almost certainly a Pencil Neck), was shown to basically be a troll and laughed out of town. I was in Orlando so didn't get to join in the fun.


 *stop trying to justify the behavior over there. must wind you up to try this. i saw dtlv was on here & now the mods over there....lol incidentally over there i never knew who i was writing with..who then are you to ask me who i am?*


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Jandir said:


> hahaha, this is fu**ing tragic.
> 
> can't believe your opening post here is a bitter whinge about cu**s from another forum pmsl
> 
> absolute scrote


 *well they are biting...lol like you are mong child.*


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> That'll be me Fran


 You are the biggest

But not a dickhead

Hope all going well mate


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Jandir said:


> oh & welcome


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> doink and dltv are good guys.
> 
> Don was asked to show his physique as to how much knowledge he had as he came into a DL thread, said they weren't needed for BB, then posted a load of pre-1970 BBers who didn't DL (forgetting to mention that most of the top BBers used DL to build their size and thickness in the modern era). Obviously he refused to show off his non-DL back (almost certainly a Pencil Neck), was shown to basically be a troll and laughed out of town. I was in Orlando so didn't get to join in the fun.


 That would be the thread started by a powerlifter asking for advice about his deadlift. Not about what builds a big back.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Robbie said:


> That would be the thread started by a powerlifter asking for advice about his deadlift. Not about what builds a big back.


 *yes but i posted a thread on Barbell rows which coincides with my opinion on the subject & it crossed over onto my thread. *


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

*I also said on the other guys thread if people used lighter weight they would use better form. saying i stayed in the 10-12 reps when doing them with concentration on correct form avoiding injury. so people naturally assumed i have never trained "heavy"..lol i wrote also i did 5x5 before. i see too many young guys trying to lift stupid weights on deadlifts with f**k all back development. I also train more Vince Gironda style training...yes because i have trained for years. some of these young boys were still in their papas sack when i started.. all just full of fu**ing piss. *


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha, welcome, sexpert.

Is pretty clear what you think of me, but I've got skin thick enough not to care. Have at it.

I've actually been nice to you here, and was the mod who approved your early posts knowing that you'd probably dis me somewhere down the line. Am giving you every chance to act like a grown up.

Please though don't speak badly of the other TM members as they aren't here to defend themselves.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha what a cnut. Slags off one of the most knowledgeable members to grace a bbing board.

And DTLV


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

dtlv said:


> Haha, welcome, sexpert.
> 
> Is pretty clear what you think of me, but I've got skin thick enough not to care. Have at it.
> 
> ...


 *neither am i bro...c´mon you know the score. little private thread...lol also when i was banned you wrote shame he was banned could have had another week before we banned him. i stayed polite but gave it back when needed. even "simon" the admin wrote to me saying that "Doink" guy was getting out of order with comments. clearly he was getting angry as i was just to fast for his brain.. *


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

luther1 said:


> Haha what a cnut. Slags off one of the most knowledgeable members to grace a bbing board.
> 
> And DTLV


 *who cares what you think. I train for my goals not because Bodybuilder X uses Deadlifts...like sheep.*


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

& if any of the knobs from over there want to argue further i can set up a gimmick account over there in 2 minutes..lol.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

sexpert said:


> *neither am i bro...c´mon you know the score. little private thread...lol also when i was banned you wrote shame he was banned could have had another week before we banned him. i stayed polite but gave it back when needed. even "simon" the admin wrote to me saying that "Doink" guy was getting out of order with comments. clearly he was getting angry as i was just to fast for his brain.. *


 My friend, lets be honest, you know you were heading for a ban over there. You were slagging off everyone.

Personally I actually like a bit of intelligent trolling. It gets boring quickly, but once in a while and for a short time it can be fun to lighten the mood. I'd genuinely have liked you to have kept the 'old school exercise' trolling going a bit longer before descending into just insulting people, but you couldn't hold out unfortunately. I was genuinely honest when I posted saying that I wish you'd lasted longer before the inevitable ban that, to be honest, you and everyone else knew was coming.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

dtlv said:


> My friend, lets be honest, you know you were heading for a ban over there. You were slagging off everyone.
> 
> Personally I actually like a bit of intelligent trolling. It gets boring quickly, but once in a while and for a short time it can be fun to lighten the mood. I'd genuinely have liked you to have kept the 'old school exercise' trolling going a bit longer before descending into just insulting people, but you couldn't hold out unfortunately. I was genuinely honest when I posted saying that I wish you'd lasted longer before the inevitable ban that, to be honest, you and everyone else knew was coming.


 *no buddy you were being sarcastic. so you think getting insults like go back to watching kiddy porn ..etc is OK? ask "simon" the admin if we wrote about Doink´s comments. don´t even go there bro... i never insulted anyone i used wit to get them annoyed which is why Doink was wetting his panties about me getting 500 posts so i could read their private jerk circle threads...i don´t need to insult a dead head like Doink..he is not the sharpest tool in the shed...lol*


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sexpert said:


> *no buddy you were being sarcastic. so you think getting insults like go back to watching kiddy porn ..etc is OK? ask "simon" the admin if we wrote about Doink´s comments. don´t even go there bro... i never insulted anyone i used wit to get them annoyed which is why Doink was wetting his panties about me getting 500 posts so i could read their private jerk circle threads...i don´t need to insult a dead head like Doink..he is not the sharpest tool in the shed...lol*


 Doink was not 'wetting his panties' he made a genuine point, as acknowledged by Simon, that security needed to be reconsidered.

People didn't want individuals such as yourself having access to private as it's a close knit bunch of people, that have banter and share a fair amount about themselves. Most of us know what one another do, discuss families etc. Do we want someone that gives nothing away, acts like a child and states things as gospel having access!?! I think you know the answer to that.

You didn't share anything or contribute anything largely beneficial to the forum.

I just hope you're more open minded on UKM.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

RedStar said:


> Doink was not 'wetting his panties' he made a genuine point, as acknowledged by Simon, that security needed to be reconsidered.
> 
> People didn't want individuals such as yourself having access to private as it's a close knit bunch of people, that have banter and share a fair amount about themselves. Most of us know what one another do, discuss families etc. Do we want someone that gives nothing away, acts like a child and states things as gospel having access!?! I think you know the answer to that.
> 
> ...


 *well come stain if you want to argue further we´ll take it over there. Go back to jerking each other over there. I saw all i needed to see on your threads ...lol. including all about Doink. now piss off and dissolve.*


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sexpert said:


> *well come stain if you want to argue further we´ll take it over there. Go back to jerking each other over there. I saw all i needed to see on your threads ...lol. including all about Doink. now piss off and dissolve.*


 Stain?


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

RedStar said:


> Stain?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sexpert said:


> *stop trying to justify the behavior over there. must wind you up to try this. i saw dtlv was on here & now the mods over there....lol incidentally over there i never knew who i was writing with..who then are you to ask me who i am?*


 I have a log over there and here under the same name. A lot of people will know me across the two fora as I have been active for a number of years and compete in PL (I did SM for a while). I am very honest with my PED use and post up vids of all my lifts. I like to think I am a respected member of both sites and get along with most active members.

Feel free to check out logs for lifts, info or even physique pics (I'm not interested in physique but lifting heavy on SQ, DL and BP will give a decent physique whatever you state). I am also on IG and YT.

Now, where are those back pics from you ??


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> I have a log over there and here under the same name. A lot of people will know me across the two fora as I have been active for a number of years and compete in PL (I did SM for a while). I am very honest with my PED use and post up vids of all my lifts. I like to think I am a respected member of both sites and get along with most active members.
> 
> Feel free to check out logs for lifts, info or even physique pics (I'm not interested in physique but lifting heavy on SQ, DL and BP will give a decent physique whatever you state). I am also on IG and YT.
> 
> Now, where are those back pics from you ??


 *wow..just wow*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sexpert said:


> *wow..just wow*
> 
> View attachment 154267


 Pencil Neck status confirmed (as I suspected).


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Pencil Neck status confirmed (as I suspected) ??


 I wouldn't waste your breath K.

The guy would be better served on fitmisc or more likely Mumsnet.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@sexpert getting called out buddy.

Id like to see what your physique looks like you seem to dish out the advice and disregard @dtlv knowledge so I wanna see how it's working for you...

:thumbup1:


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Pencil Neck status confirmed (as I suspected).


 *you really are a creepy stalker. *


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sigh. This is getting boring already.

How much longer shall I give him, guys?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @sexpert getting called out buddy.
> 
> Id like to see what your physique looks like you seem to dish out the advice and disregard @dtlv knowledge so I wanna see how it's working for you...
> 
> :thumbup1:


 I wouldn't be holding my breath pal.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

dtlv said:


> Sigh. This is getting boring already.
> 
> How much longer shall I give him, guys?


 *wondered when you would pop your silly head up.*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, he has confirmed on here what the TM boys thought.

Weapons grade helmet :thumb


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

RedStar said:


> I wouldn't be holding my breath pal.


 *stop kissing his ass bro...kind of embarrassing *


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Well, he has confirmed on here what the TM boys thought.
> 
> Weapons grade helmet :thumb


 *you´re creepy..*


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Sigh. This is getting boring already.
> 
> How much longer shall I give him, guys?


 Minus tree fiddy


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

sexpert said:


> *i see Dtlv is a mod on here too...haha*


 Nothing like making a first good impression


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

dtlv said:


> Sigh. This is getting boring already.
> 
> How much longer shall I give him, guys?


 Zero. We already have our quota of numbnuts.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Well, he has confirmed on here what the TM boys thought.
> 
> Weapons grade helmet :thumb


 *hey bud i was on your youtube channel like you said.. kennyj73... so who is the 10 year old girl you have on your Abo list? "slimmergracy". hope a relation of yours because looks indeed very creepy....*


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

*even commenting on her page... hmmmm*


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

sexpert said:


> *even commenting on her page... hmmmm*


 You come across as a paranoid stalker of male body builders.

Honestly just read this thread and can see you are an absolute piece of s**t


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

smash said:


> You come across as a paranoid stalker of male body builders.
> 
> Honestly just read this thread and can see you are an absolute piece of s**t


 *well asshole he told me to look at his training thread & videos..lol creepy ****er.*


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sexpert said:


> *well asshole he told me to look at his training thread & videos..lol creepy ****er.*


 He's a family man you bottom feeder.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sexpert.

Please post pics and prove you lift. @AestheticManlet has a thread where you can get approved, pop over and post them in there. Also, please stop posting in bold.

Thanks!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fcuking lowlife piece of s**t.


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

RedStar said:


> He's a family man you bottom feeder.


 *hmmm...maybe you support that sort of thing. very creepy guy. *


----------



## sexpert (Apr 17, 2018)

luther1 said:


> Fcuking lowlife piece of s**t.


 *yes people who stalk 10 year old girls on youtube are. *


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

He's gone now. Weak ass trolling all the way. I was hoping at least for something clever or original - had he provided that I'd have let you guys roast him a little longer.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

dtlv said:


> He's gone now. Weak ass trolling all the way. I was hoping at least for something clever or original - had he provided that I'd have let you guys roast him a little longer.


 .....but we need a forum mong!

For the best though I guess.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> .....but we need a forum mong!
> 
> For the best though I guess.


 Don't worry - I'm about 85% sure he'll be back under a new name soon enough. They usually do that at least once.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

dtlv said:


> Don't worry - I'm about 85% sure he'll be back under a new name soon enough. They usually do that at least once.


 *The way he posts might give him away tho.*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dtlv said:


> He's gone now. Weak ass trolling all the way. I was hoping at least for something clever or original - had he provided that I'd have let you guys roast him a little longer.


 That was my 10yo daughter he was talking about and looking at on YT. Now I can take any s**t thrown at me on the internet, all of my stuff is on here/TM/YT/IG to be trolled/laughed at/take piss out of.

What I won't accept is bringing my family into it. Shame he is banned as I was going to offer him a meet to explain his comments to my face.

Don, I train at Nortons, Welwyn Garden City, I am the 20st PLer, skinhead Scouse c**t with the banana nose and the bitten ear, come and say hello one time. I hope that the rows have strengthened your back as I will fookin break it in 10s. I'll quite happily come to your gym as well. Easy to contact me - here/TM/YT/IG.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I don't post here often but here's don, just so you can all say the level of kiddy fiddler you're dealing with

Little pedo potato phaggot gets an autistism driven vendetta m on when I call him a pedo then ken posts his YouTube and what's the first thing he does?

Looks up Ken's ten year old daughter.

Youre a dirty scouse sex offender mate and we know who you are, you always did muscle worship con and you weren't too hard to find Marty Old Skool! You horrible little bastard.

https://www.instagram.com/marty_old_skool_training

Good to know you're losing sleep over this btw you fat sack of s**t.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Good to know I missed the boat, keep it up so he knows I know who he is though as he'll still be reading.

his autism Won't let it rest.

he looks like a cross between phill Collins and Jonny Vegas ffs.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Doink said:


> Well, I don't post here often but here's don, just so you can all say the level of kiddy fiddler you're dealing with
> 
> Little pedo potato phaggot gets an autistism driven vendetta m on when I call him a pedo then ken posts his YouTube and what's the first thing he does?
> 
> ...


 Lol, what a silly c**t.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Doink said:


> Well, I don't post here often but here's don, just so you can all say the level of kiddy fiddler you're dealing with
> 
> Little pedo potato phaggot gets an autistism driven vendetta m on when I call him a pedo then ken posts his YouTube and what's the first thing he does?
> 
> ...


 Fookin'ell, he trains at Rockys gym in Birkenhead haahaa, I am from Birkenhead and will try to find out this guys name (first name may be Scott - I haven't lived there for 27yrs so out of loop) - he looks a fat mess doesn't he? He's also part of Britain's First security team apparently.

Rockys was a nightclub until about 10yrs ago, many a drunken night spent in there in my youth.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

kin ell, that escalated quickly looool.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> That was my 10yo daughter he was talking about and looking at on YT. Now I can take any s**t thrown at me on the internet, all of my stuff is on here/TM/YT/IG to be trolled/laughed at/take piss out of.
> 
> What I won't accept is bringing my family into it. Shame he is banned as I was going to offer him a meet to explain his comments to my face.
> 
> Don, I train at Nortons, Welwyn Garden City, I am the 20st PLer, skinhead Scouse c**t with the banana nose and the bitten ear, come and say hello one time. I hope that the rows have strengthened your back as I will fookin break it in 10s. I'll quite happily come to your gym as well. Easy to contact me - here/TM/YT/IG.


 Totally out of order by him. I agree - personally I'll take anything directed at me, but bring my family or loved ones in and it changes it completely.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Fookin'ell, he trains at Rockys gym in Birkenhead haahaa, I am from Birkenhead and will try to find out this guys name (first name may be Scott - I haven't lived there for 27yrs so out of loop) - he looks a fat mess doesn't he? He's also part of Britain's First security team apparently.
> 
> Rockys was a nightclub until about 10yrs ago, many a drunken night spent in there in my youth.


 All adds up across his 3 accounts doesn't it. The guys a fu**ing potato looking dwarf who talks out of his arse.

yeah he's from your neck of the woods, he'll prob deny it's him but anyone with half a brain knows it is. Bang to rights.

Had a few lads mention he'd posted and had a little chuckle about the levels of autism involved in joining here to bitch about me. It's like joining mumsnet to bitch that Martin from Martin's money had you banned Haha. Guys tapped.

Wasnt gonna post but saw he'd mentioned your nipper and thought nah needs to end. The guys on yewtrees books.

100%.

Glad thats settle chaps.

Thread delivers.

Prepare your angus for when the bad nonce joins again and goes on another autistic dribble.

" hai guys Don here, pls feel free to ask me all your questions about how to build a great physique "









Only on the internetz


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Doink said:


> Well, I don't post here often but here's don, just so you can all say the level of kiddy fiddler you're dealing with
> 
> Little pedo potato phaggot gets an autistism driven vendetta m on when I call him a pedo then ken posts his YouTube and what's the first thing he does?
> 
> ...


 Nice work Donk. For some reason he really had it in for you - I guess you rattled his sensitive little cage more than he'd like to admit.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> That was my 10yo daughter he was talking about and looking at on YT. Now I can take any s**t thrown at me on the internet, all of my stuff is on here/TM/YT/IG to be trolled/laughed at/take piss out of.
> 
> What I won't accept is bringing my family into it. Shame he is banned as I was going to offer him a meet to explain his comments to my face.
> 
> Don, I train at Nortons, Welwyn Garden City, I am the 20st PLer, skinhead Scouse c**t with the banana nose and the bitten ear, come and say hello one time. I hope that the rows have strengthened your back as I will fookin break it in 10s. I'll quite happily come to your gym as well. Easy to contact me - here/TM/YT/IG.


 He is just a coward mate he would never have met you even if you were 10 stone wet through


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Nice work Donk. For some reason he really had it in for you - I guess you rattled his sensitive little cage more than he'd like to admit.


 He'll be burning his pc tower as we speak


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> That was my 10yo daughter he was talking about and looking at on YT. Now I can take any s**t thrown at me on the internet, all of my stuff is on here/TM/YT/IG to be trolled/laughed at/take piss out of.
> 
> What I won't accept is bringing my family into it. Shame he is banned as I was going to offer him a meet to explain his comments to my face.
> 
> Don, I train at Nortons, Welwyn Garden City, I am the 20st PLer, skinhead Scouse c**t with the banana nose and the bitten ear, come and say hello one time. I hope that the rows have strengthened your back as I will fookin break it in 10s. I'll quite happily come to your gym as well. Easy to contact me - here/TM/YT/IG.


 He is just a coward mate he would never have met you even if you were 10 stone wet through


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good work @Doink I'll update thread after my next visit to Birkenhead (I only go about once a year), Deadlifts at Rockys are on the menu, hope the paedo shows up too.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Good work @Doink I'll update thread after my next visit to Birkenhead (I only go about once a year), Deadlifts at Rockys are on the menu, hope the paedo shows up too.


 Just look for the D-bol Dwarf........

Just OHP him for the crack


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Fookin'ell, he trains at Rockys gym in Birkenhead haahaa, I am from Birkenhead and will try to find out this guys name (first name may be Scott - I haven't lived there for 27yrs so out of loop) - he looks a fat mess doesn't he? He's also part of Britain's First security team apparently.
> 
> Rockys was a nightclub until about 10yrs ago, many a drunken night spent in there in my youth.


 Pedo confirmed @ Rocky's Gym.

Stay alert pedo, he reckons he's part of security for Britain first. He better hope his mates are bigger than he is.

Dat awkward moment your internet fantasy as a big hard bodybuilding c**t meets real life.

Down's syndrome confirmed/10

Take a scroll down his Facebook page and you can tell it's him as well. Same special needs way of typing

View attachment 154287


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Amazing what you can find out with a few strokes of a keyboard isn't it.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Doink said:


> Amazing what you can find out with a few strokes of a keyboard isn't it.


 Doink Doxxed Don

Now he's got some 20st PLer, skinhead Scouse c**t with a banana nose and a bitten ear who is somewhat irked by comments made to his 10yo daughter AND used to live in the same area, wanting to cave his fu**ing skull in.......

Bet he wished he'd stayed in bed


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TinTin10 said:


> Doink Doxxed Don
> 
> Now he's got some 20st PLer, skinhead Scouse c**t with a banana nose and a bitten ear who is somewhat irked by comments made to his 10yo daughter AND used to live in the same area, wanting to cave his fu**ing skull in.......
> 
> Bet he wished he'd stayed in bed


 Exactly this.

@Huntingground I wouldn't wanna get on the wrong side of you, ya big bastard :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fvcks sake, what the hell has been going on in here?

:lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Disappointed, I entered in this thread expecting a hot chick posting nudes (normally when you see a welcome thread with a zillion reply is 99% a cheeky chick or a old member returning)

Can I get a refund for my time?

Not even decent trolling, yawn.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

sexpert said:


> *hi "Doink" you´re a fu**ing f**got. Go suck off your gang.*


 I thought with a name like "Sexpert" you'd do well on here. Then you made reference to only liking pussy.... i thought our female members would really warm to a sensitive and respectful chap like yourself. But I think what sealed it for me was "go suck off your gang and you're a fcuking f***ot" comment. A little bit tense, I think...... but good luck on here


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> I thought with a name like "Sexpert" you'd do well on here. Then you made reference to only liking pussy.... i thought our female members would really warm to a sensitive and respectful chap like yourself. But I think what sealed it for me was "go suck off your gang and you're a fcuking f***ot" comment. A little bit tense, I think...... but good luck on here


 He's banned bud.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

RedStar said:


> He's banned bud.


 I know mate. I was being sarcastic. Soon as a saw his name i thought he was a wakner. All the things I mentioned I knew he wouldn't last. One of the best threads I've read for some time especially as he's so royally fcuked himself.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> I know mate. I was being sarcastic. Soon as a saw his name i thought he was a wakner. All the things I mentioned I knew he wouldn't last. One of the best threads I've read for some time especially as he's so royally fcuked himself.


 Haha my bad I missed that.

He will be back I'm sure.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

RedStar said:


> Haha my bad I missed that.
> 
> He will be back I'm sure.


 Brief reincarnation as @britishboy and banned again by Chelsea.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

RedStar said:


> Haha my bad I missed that.
> 
> He will be back I'm sure.


 No worries mate. I'm sure he will. Some strange, rage driven, posts by him. Mental health as well I'd say


----------

